# Multiple torts for newbies



## cmacusa3 (Nov 17, 2016)

I got into a fairly heated discussion today and thought it would be a good debate. I have an acquaintance that wants to get some torts. Not just one, but at least two, to which I explained they don't do good in pairs, that first got him pissed. Then he said he would get at least 3 but wanted around 5. I politely started talking to him about starting slow and getting one. I explained Many times I see people with little to no experience jumping in with multiple torts and as soon as a problem comes up they aren't prepared. My personal choice is I think it's a mistake. I told him my thoughts are get to know everything about a single tort and learn all you can about enclosures, behavior, food...etc. what's everyone's thoughts on this because I know he's going to ask more questions and want my advice as soon as something goes wrong. I told him about TFO but he didn't care.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 18, 2016)

It really depends on someone's financial means and willingness to learn. If they are interested in doing it right and can afford to actually do it right, I don't see it as a problem. Some people without tortoise experience can underestimate the initial expense and starting with just one can help them realize what's really involved - but so can careful reading of places like his forum and discussions with experienced keepers of healthy herds.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2016)

I guess I would ask him if he wants a successful here of tortoises or sickly, possibly dead ones. Then explain, that learning all the do's and fonts first will benefit him, the tortoises and his wallet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Craig:

When dealing with a hard head, there's not much you can do once their mind is made up. I closed a very old thread today and it showed a picture of what a second baby tortoise did to the first baby tortoise. You might print out that picture and show it to your friend, along with what the OP said happened.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bad-day-for-baby.114328/


----------

